# cottonstalk pens



## greasythumb (Mar 10, 2012)

here are number 5 and 6 cottonstalk pens i have made,let me know what you think.i need to learn to take better pictures also


----------



## greasythumb (Mar 10, 2012)

greasythumb said:


> here are number 5 and 6 cottonstalk pens i have made,let me know what you think.i need to learn to take better pictures also



no pictures??


----------



## Dane Fuller (Mar 15, 2012)

These are really cool. Cotton is still king around these parts. I've never made pens but making them out of cotton stalks might get me started. The raw material would be free...LOL


----------

